# Non-Combatant Fursonas



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2019)

I've been noticing how many furries are focussed on weapons and fighting styles when making and developing their characters.  This might be in art, roleplay, fursuiting props or as part of a reference sheet, but it seems to be important to a lot of furs.  It really struck me this weekend when partial suiting at a local comic con that most of the other fursuiters and almost all of the cosplayers were wielding some sort of prop weapon, while I was walking around with a selection of small plush fish!  This does at least make for some amusing interactions...
I'm very much of the "let people enjoy things" school of thought, but it does leave me feeling slightly out of sync.  I think of my character just living his life most of the time, pottering about and trying to enjoy himself, not going into battle!  The most I can imagine him wielding are cartoonish slapstick items like a frying pan.  So I'm curious to see how many others are on my wavelength, and if you also feel slightly incongruous at times.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2019)

I'd have to say, I'd feel much the same way, in that situation. When that day arrives, when I eventually get a fursuit, Simo will most likely carry around a plush watermelon, or a plush slice of watermelon, his signature food....plus, skunks don't really need weapons, since they have theirs built in : P

But likewise, Simo just also potters around in his (mischief) den, melon patch, or is on the road, traveling from here to there, without much direction in a landscape more or less like that of the US in the 1970s-1990s, and can hardly imagine going into battle. In fact, not sure what reason he'd have to, being as he is. I think some of the going into battle comes from the D&D/Video Game related side of things, and like you, I'm of the mind that folks should do what makes them happy, but not being into either one, it can feel a bit lonesome. 

On that note, offers you your choice of a new line of Soda-Pops I'm peddling: Fizzy Izzy™, Simo Soda™, or Tazmo Cola™ : all 100% refreshing!*

*(may cause mischief, and excessive flirtatiousness)


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm posting on this, so I guess I'm committing heresy anyhows. While my 'sona certainly is a combatant (by the geneva convention, even!)

I know A LOT of people with absolutely peaceful 'sonas. My BF (@Joni) for instance.

They're out there, never fear!


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> But likewise, Simo just also potters around in his (mischief) den, melon patch, or is on the road, traveling from here to there, without much direction in a landscape more or less like that of the US in the 1970s-1990s, and can hardly imagine going into battle. In fact, not sure what reason he'd have to, being as he is.



Given the time and place, I reckon Simo S. Skunk would be more likely seen getting into some preposterous escapade to avoid the draft, than to go into combat!


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Given the time and place, I reckon Simo S. Skunk would be more likely seen getting into some preposterous escapade to avoid the draft, than to go into combat!



Very much true! Plus, Simo hates being bossed around. Well....with a few exceptions 

I think there's a good deal of furs, of this non-combatant ilk; probably it being a comic-con brought out more of the weapons side of things, as comics in this era tend to be more about superheroes, power, force, might and less about things like funny animals and more zany whimsicality-----things that were more popular in comic books some 30 or more years ago. That, and comic cons seem to be less and less about comic books, and more and more about movies, TV shows, and franchises; thus, I think you'd see more weaponized furs than at a furry con. At the small (1,000-ish) furry con I went to, I'd have to say seeing a fur with a weapon was pretty rare. So might have been the venue, as far as seeing them there goes.

And you have furs like @Tazmo . He get's an automatic +6 when he rolls a d20, on cuddles


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2019)

_Is a paddle a weapon? _


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> _Is a paddle a weapon? _



If foxes are around, I'd call it more of an accessory


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

It’s kinda dorky in my opinion, but the furry fandom is super dorky to begin with so it’s fine. I guess people like to act badass and tough with their fursonas to compensate for a side of them they think they are lacking. Personally I’d never want to hurt another individual and if I’d ever get a fursuit then I’d go around trying to compensate for things I find lacking in myself like how I want to be cute and more “gay”, something that’s kinda hard when you’re northern Europes version of Andre The Giant.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 19, 2019)

Marius needs to be provoked pretty egregiously before brandishing his standard issue cartoon pie.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2019)

Also known as the thread that has 90% less Mary Sues.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius needs to be provoked pretty egregiously before brandishing his standard issue cartoon pie.



Now that's way more my speed!


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> probably it being a comic-con brought out more of the weapons side of things


That's very likely. While I'm unfortunately not a con-goer myself (I'm living in the biggest middle of nowhere in Central-Eastern Europe and all cons are _very_ distant affair, so to speak), I kinda dream about being able to do it. And so, I've browsed through a lot of photos from furry cons, and their cosplay/fursuiting never did strike me as being very weapon-heavy. Quite contrary, this seems to be rare. 

Personally I'm very much into weapons, statistically 25% of pictures in my FA gallery has some. But still I don't _define_ my characters through them. So putting a weapon in a ref sheet does look a little bit strange to me. Neither walking around cosplaying being heavily armed at a furry con would seem like an appropriate thing to do.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 19, 2019)

Does dabbing to dodge count as combative? :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> That's very likely. While I'm unfortunately not a con-goer myself (I'm living in the biggest middle of nowhere in Central-Eastern Europe and all cons are _very_ distant affair, so to speak), I kinda dream about being able to do it. And so, I've browsed through a lot of photos from furry cons, and their cosplay/fursuiting never did strike me as being very weapon-heavy. Quite contrary, this seems to be rare.
> 
> Personally I'm very much into weapons, statistically 25% of pictures in my FA gallery has some. But still I don't _define_ my characters through them. So putting a weapon in a ref sheet does look a little bit strange to me. Neither walking around cosplaying being heavily armed at a furry con would seem like an appropriate thing to do.



There are definitely a few locals who do turn up to cons with weapon props and have it as a major part of their character.  (And are nice friendly people under that exterior).  But I think the comic cons are probably weighted in terms of who is more likely to show up - there are some other local suiters with more of a cute or toony style who weren't around for this one.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 19, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> It’s kinda dorky in my opinion, but the furry fandom is super dorky to begin with so it’s fine. I guess people like to act badass and tough with their fursonas to compensate for a side of them they think they are lacking. Personally I’d never want to hurt another individual and if I’d ever get a fursuit then I’d go around trying to compensate for things I find lacking in myself like how I want to be cute and more “gay”, something that’s kinda hard when you’re northern Europes version of Andre The Giant.



Yeah, my persona in character or in suit is definitely kind of fey.  Observe my rugged manliness! 
*squeaks ferociously*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2019)

I highly doubt I'll be carrying around a prop weapon when I can finally suit up as Firuthi - unless a prop spellbook counts?  He's a behind-the-scenes egghead, carrying around any other kind of prop weapon just seems out of character.

As for full-on non-combat 'sonas and OCs.... it's going to be difficult with me.  One of my big settings (that I need to finally get the energy to flesh out properly and write about) is a scavenger world where everyone just came off of an extermination war.  They're... still kind of in a phase where everyone's having to be ready to defend themselves.


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 19, 2019)

My fursona is the farthest thing from combatant haha. She's just a little weeb who has a strange obsession with candy.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 19, 2019)

I guess for me if my two cents is useful I like having a run 'n gun sona because it's super fun to rp as. As a kid, probably middle school and freshman year, I really wanted to go into the military. Long story short I screwed my ankle up pretty bad and now I'm majoring in cybersecurity.
Point being, I enjoy it because it's kinda like being able to pretend you live that life, especially in an rp. Not only that, fighting sonas are pretty lean and fit... something irl me needs to work on XD


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 19, 2019)

@Massan Otter That pic XD

My sona is that somewhat mute, lone frog driven by instinct that paints sounds, dances around and engages in random shenanigans, for fun. I think that's gonna be all to expect during my first time dressed as him in a furcon (minus painting sounds the way he does), because it's just how we both have our good time

I mean, if someone wields a sword against me... I can't predict what I'll do next. Might either fight back with bare paws and "die", or take their sword and samba with it, but the frequencies we're both engaged in will be the least of my concerns


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 19, 2019)

I defiantly see the appeal of pairing weapons with your sona. Combat, especially with unique and personalized weapons, are pretty appealing in any fandom that caters to adventure. And in RP's, they are a lot of fun.

That said, Seth, one of my mains, is actually non-combative. He was a scribe at temple for most of his life before he was thrown into his adventure. Despite being with companions that use weapons and bonded to a demon that is an experienced fighter, he maintains his nonviolent philosophy. It can lead to some pretty interesting RP to look for solutions that doesn't involve fighting. It's a great way to show just how cleaver you can be.


----------



## LeFay (Aug 19, 2019)

I mean my sona has the capacity to fight but wasn't designed around combat or any sort of combat based RP.

 I personally don't care much for suiting myself but often times weapons, armor or any number of equipment usually acts as a nice accessory to any character. Think like Cloud with his Buster Sword. The sword itself is a nice piece and it looks good in the hands of the character and it makes him stand out in the world he lives in. It's the same concept. Not to mention that a lot of furs like adventure, fantasy or D&D esc RPing. I can see the appeal of having a character that is centralized around this concept especially because its a good way to give a character depth or to world build around the character. It sounds pretty fun to me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 19, 2019)

I like combat arts personally but I also like writing characters that have depth.
Sure, I may pull from some fantasy or sci fi elements, like magic, laser rifles, etc but it isn't like that's all my characters are about either.
I can rp with them in anything from slice of life to pure action settings and do it well.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

Lol, my sona's not a fighter... XD


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 19, 2019)

The best I can do in a fight is to sit on people. Everything's too soft to be useful as a weapon, be it blunt -or- sharp.

Violence, even as a defense, just ain't my bag, baby.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 20, 2019)

The only connection I could draw would be LARP'ing. Because honestly, getting something into your hands that could resemble a sword or something similar and using it to freakin' hit the ever living shit out each other is awesome!

That being said, my sona doesn't fight. She's generally more of a bubbly personality. Just like me she practices archery, but only as a sport. Which is pretty far removed from actual fighting. I can somewhat see the appeal with adding weapons to your fursona, especially when you depict them within settings that are harsh enough for practically anyone to require a weapon of some sort. In this case it would make the character more believable for me. I just think it gets a bit boring if the only outstanding thing that you can present to others is your murder tool. But that just might be me.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 20, 2019)

I mean, I don't fight others _(Unless they kidnap my little brother) _I just hunt. That's less combat, more just day-to-day survival. So I can sit on the sidelines and just watch this, I guess.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

Are hugs weapon?
They end many fights with ease, some call them overpowered for that reason, especially if you have the warm fluff to back it up.







Tbh, I only have one character who is seen with a weapon, but he's a bounty hunter so I guess that makes sense; but my Fursona doesn't use weapons or at least he doesn't have weapons associated with him.
Even though Like would prefer to avoid bloodshed, that doesn't mean he won't do it if it's needed; To quote Coach from L4D2, "I'm not a violent man, but I ain't stupid neither!"


----------



## NoahGryphon (Aug 20, 2019)

Well weapons are just very cool  so its an easy way to be cooler.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 20, 2019)

I do have a harmonica, and I'm not afraid to use it.  Might pull out the banjo when things get serious!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 20, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I do have a harmonica, and I'm not afraid to use it.  Might pull out the banjo when things get serious!



Don't worry, I'll back you up with my rawhide drum!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 20, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Don't worry, I'll back you up with my rawhide drum!



*defiant and utterly obnoxious kazoo-tooting*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 20, 2019)

Furries with weapons and all I can think of is:


----------



## Arnak (Aug 20, 2019)

The only one i got is aika the manokit. Though he carries a spear, its used for fishing only


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 20, 2019)

Arnak said:


> The only one i got is aika the manokit. Though he carries a spear, its used for fishing only



Obviously as an otter I consider fishing a peaceable activity, at least so long as the fish are just fish!


----------



## Arnak (Aug 20, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Obviously as an otter I consider fishing a peaceable activity, at least so long as the fish are just fish!


Just fish. No anthros


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 20, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Just fish. No anthros



Yep, those guys are friends.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm a violent and angry sociopath that's on a _lot_ of lists. 

My sona however is very gentle most of the time.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm a violent and angry sociopath that's on a _lot_ of lists.
> 
> My sona however is very gentle most of the time.



And kind to birds!


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 21, 2019)

Well i guess for my main character it depends on his age. As a child, well all he really has is his claws and adorable floof. 

As an adult, he is apart of his nations military, and well technically he is not a combat individual when it comes to personal combat. No his weapon tends to be a tad bit bigger than what can be individually wielded, by a lot. Like on the order of millions to hundreds of millions of tons, yeah, because he is the commander to a spaceborne battleship, armed with something like 200+ cm railguns. Which is a tad bit big for personal combat. 

Sure he may not be a great gunfighter or sword fighter, but who needs that when you have hundreds of millions of tons of battleship armed with ridiculously enormous space artillery.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Aug 25, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I've been noticing how many furries are focussed on weapons and fighting styles when making and developing their characters.  This might be in art, roleplay, fursuiting props or as part of a reference sheet, but it seems to be important to a lot of furs.  It really struck me this weekend when partial suiting at a local comic con that most of the other fursuiters and almost all of the cosplayers were wielding some sort of prop weapon, while I was walking around with a selection of small plush fish!  This does at least make for some amusing interactions...
> I'm very much of the "let people enjoy things" school of thought, but it does leave me feeling slightly out of sync.  I think of my character just living his life most of the time, pottering about and trying to enjoy himself, not going into battle!  The most I can imagine him wielding are cartoonish slapstick items like a frying pan.  So I'm curious to see how many others are on my wavelength, and if you also feel slightly incongruous at times.


I haven't come across that so much, but then again the only time I've been to comic con was before I knew about furries, and I've never been to a furry con.
But yeah, Kylan is definitely not a fighter. I think about things like fears, hobbies and favourite colours, not weapon of choice! X3
Having said that, I am creating an anthropomorphic character for use in LARP next April, who despite having the class of healer will also have a staff or short sword or something. It was awesome to find "beastkin" on the races list! But LARP is much more fighting based than the fandom so it's kind of unavoidable.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 29, 2019)

I personally have no interest in combat stuff, even though I RP pretty often.  My character has always been more like a barmaid or hostess who visits with her guests, helps them connect with people in the city for work or things to sell or trade.


----------



## TR273 (Aug 29, 2019)

Phew! It's not just me.

I was a bit worried I wasn't doing this right, my 'sona has no powers and works in a small office in local government, and is happy to just potter about leading a normal quiet life. I'll admit he is an excellent shot with a pie, or hosepipe, and you don't want to be on the receiving end of one of his wedgies, but these are employed defensively.  I think if I was going to suit as him (oh the dream) he would be carrying my RL accessory, a sketch book.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 29, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Phew! It's not just me.
> 
> I was a bit worried I wasn't doing this right, my 'sona has no powers and works in a small office in local government, and is happy to just potter about leading a normal quiet life. I'll admit he is an excellent shot with a pie, or hosepipe, and you don't want to be on the receiving end of one of his wedgies, but these are employed defensively.  I think if I was going to suit as him (oh the dream) he would be carrying my RL accessory, a sketch book.



Pie throwing in suit would not be entirely unprecedented!


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 30, 2019)

I think for a lot of people, anthro characters have associations with fantasy settings, and most of the fantasy settings people are familiar with come from videos games, tabletop games, novels, and movies, where intense conflict is important to drive the story. So it follows that "what class are they?" and "what type of weapon do they use?" are some of the questions that pop into people's heads when creating a character, whether they're part of a fleshed-out fantasy setting or not.

But of course everyone has different associations, which leads to a lot of variety in character types- and a kind of "culture clash" between characters from different worlds. When it comes to fantasy settings, Moominvalley is more my speed. I don't have a fleshed out setting for my characters, but I think I unconsciously imagine most of them in an ambiguous, peaceful, wooded place, maybe with a small city nearby. Weapons or armour would feel very out of place on them.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 30, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I think for a lot of people, anthro characters have associations with fantasy settings, and most of the fantasy settings people are familiar with come from videos games, tabletop games, novels, and movies, where intense conflict is important to drive the story. So it follows that "what class are they?" and "what type of weapon do they use?" are some of the questions that pop into people's heads when creating a character, whether they're part of a fleshed-out fantasy setting or not.
> 
> But of course everyone has different associations, which leads to a lot of variety in character types- and a kind of "culture clash" between characters from different worlds. When it comes to fantasy settings, Moominvalley is more my speed. I don't have a fleshed out setting for my characters, but I think I unconsciously imagine most of them in an ambiguous, peaceful, wooded place, maybe with a small city nearby. Weapons or armour would feel very out of place on them.



Yep, Massan the way I usually draw him would look fairly natural as an incidental Moomin Valley character!  I like the way their world works too, the stories have some real depth to them and are often gently subversive.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 4, 2019)

I based my sona's story on the series Banshee, which is all about violence, so the monkey is good with knives, guns and hand-to-hand combat. 

However, now that he is free from that life, he tries to avoid violence as much as he can. All he really wants is to move to a tropical island and open up a beauty saloon with a coffee lounge.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 5, 2019)

I tend to unofficially give my noncombatant fursonas magic as a backup plan, just in case someone tries to drag them into a combat-oriented world. Magic is more my speed, anyways. My main fursonas are just regular people, but my earlier ones are built around a sort of generic fantasy setting.

Anyways, I guess it just depends if you're more into fantasy/game/anime or slice-of-life stuff.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 5, 2019)

My astral dragon, Valerio is more or less a non-combatant. If faced with a threat, he'll use the unique power of his wings to put the would be attacker to sleep


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 5, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I tend to unofficially give my noncombatant fursonas magic as a backup plan, just in case someone tries to drag them into a combat-oriented world. Magic is more my speed, anyways. My main fursonas are just regular people, but my earlier ones are built around a sort of generic fantasy setting.
> 
> Anyways, I guess it just depends if you're more into fantasy/game/anime or slice-of-life stuff.



Massan's more suited to slice-of-life settings, but if he was dropped into a generic fantasy setting he'd be something of a Baggins type character!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh yeah i knkw what youre talking about. But i didnt see this happen too often in my end. Some characters can have weapons duw to their backstory or maybe because they are based on an historical or fantasy setting sofor them is a bit more usual to bring certain weapons around. Its true that some characters are just an original copy paste. I happened to see many time the classic fursona dressed like a soldier that is aiming with a sniper rifle or something. It looks really unoriginal in my opinion, *no offence to those who have a sona like that of course*, i think you are rederring to those ones maybe?


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 5, 2019)

One of my sonas is a praying mantis, so I guess he's a combatant

But my moth sona is definitely not a fighter


----------

